
Snap – A telemetry framework - galaktor
https://github.com/intelsdi-x/snap/
======
galaktor
This blog post describes the tool a bit more:

[http://nickapedia.com/2015/12/02/what-if-collecting-data-
cen...](http://nickapedia.com/2015/12/02/what-if-collecting-data-center-
telemetry-was-a-snap/)

PS @orchestrate your comment appears as [dead]

------
frik
Impressive. Are the collector plugins meant to be run on bare metal Intel
CPUs? Are virtual Intel cores supported (running collectors in VM guest)? Are
other non Intel CPUs theoretically supported? (most cloud hosters use Intel,
though some may use something else)

~~~
danielscottt
1\. The plugins can be _anything you want_. :) They do not have to be Intel-
centric. Ultimately, the goal was to make it easier to get Intel telemetry out
of the system and be able to correlate that with whatever data you may already
be collecting.

2\. That depends on the plugin. A plugin which is reading a MSR* probably
would not, like our PCM plugin for example, but a plugin which is OS based
like say, the perfevents plugin, would totally work on a virtual guest.

3\. Your third question could also be addressed by #1 above. All it would take
to collect data from other architectures or platforms would be the right
plugin!

*[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Model-specific_register](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Model-specific_register)

------
orchestrate
Is that a new tool?

~~~
danielscottt
Yes it is. We just open sourced it about 2 weeks ago.

